# הזמנות! קצת לא שיגרתיות...



## NetaSher (9/4/12)

הזמנות! קצת לא שיגרתיות... 
בשעה טובה ולאחר הרבה טרטורים...יש עיצוב להזמנות!

חבר\תלמיד של החתן מהפיליפינים הכין לנו את העיצוב. ביקשתי שייראה כמו דף מספר אגדות עתיק ולאחר הרבה הלוך חזור הגענו למראה הנכון.
אמנם לא רציתי תמונה או ציור שלנו על ההזמנות, אבל הוא צייר כל כך חמוד, שנמסתי...וזה ממש דומה לנו! אני עדיין תוהה איך הוא ידע לדייק כל כך בפרטים וצבעים, הוא מכיר אותי, אבל לא עד כדי כך...

אמא שלי אמרה שההזמנה מוזרה, ושהיא אף פעם לא ראתה הזמנות כאלה...(במילים אחרות היא לא אהבה) אני יודעת שזה לא קונבנציונלי והרבה ירימו גבה - אבל אלו אנחנו.
זה מתאים לקונספט של החתונה, זה מתאים לאופי שלנו וצריך להיות שלמים עם ההחלטות.

ועוד משהו שגיליתי, האות "נ" והאות "J" באנגלית נראות אותו הדבר


----------



## blue skies (9/4/12)

מקסים! 
זה מה שיש לי להגיד


----------



## niki111 (9/4/12)

סופר מגניב!!


----------



## BluishSky (9/4/12)

הזמנה מהממת 
אם יורשה לי, אולי הייתי בוחרת פונט אחר בעברית, משהו קצת יותר מקושט, בדומה למה שבחרתם באנגלית.

אבל גם כך ההזמנה ממש ממש יפה!


----------



## NetaSher (10/4/12)

מי שעשה לנו את זה הוא לא ישראלי 
אז הוא השתמש בפונט חינמי שהיה לו...


----------



## elin86 (9/4/12)

איזו יצריתיות.. 
אני חשבתי שאת המלל בעברית הייתי שמה בפונט "אמצעי" יותר.. כה שעדין לא יפריע למלל באנגלית אבל עדין יראה מסודר יותר..


----------



## NetaSher (10/4/12)

מה זה פונט אמצעי? 
כאמור, אין לנו הרבה פונטים חינמים...


----------



## elin86 (10/4/12)

באמצע.. כמו בוורד 
רק שלא יפריע לחלק באנגלית אבל ימרכז את המלל בעברית..
מקווה שהצלחתי להסביר את עצמי


----------



## pipidi (10/4/12)

נראה מגניב בסה"כ 
ואם באמת תצליחו להדפיס על הנייר שקניתם, זה ישלים את המראה. 

אני מסכימה לגבי השימוש בפונט בעברית, הייתי בוחרת בסוג שונה, וכן מקטינה את הפונט ומרווחת מעט בין השורות.


----------



## נועיק (10/4/12)

מקסים!!! אכן נותן את הרושם האגדי 
אהבתי!


----------



## רון אוריאל (10/4/12)

מגניבים אתם...


----------



## מבקרת פנימית (10/4/12)

אחת ההזמנות הכי יפות שראיתי אי פעם! 
יא! זה כל כך יפה! זה כל כך מהמם!
(וזה גם כל כך דומה לכם!)
ולחשוב שבמקרה אשתי אמרה לי "תראי איזו הזמנה יפה יש בפורום חתונות" כדי שאראה את זה.

שיהיה במזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NetaSher (10/4/12)

תודה רבה! 
אגב, אנחנו מכירים? אני יודעת שאת\ה בפורום אמנויות לחימה, אבל לא יודעת אם אנחנו מכירים אישית


----------



## NetaSher (10/4/12)

בלבלת אותי לשנייה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה לי שהיינו במפגשים משותפים, אבל אף פעם לא הכרנו רשמית.


----------



## מבקרת פנימית (11/4/12)

אכן מפורום אומנויות לחימה 
ובאמת היינו במפגש יחד, אבל לא נראה לי שדיברנו או הכירו בינינו. רק בסוף המפגש ניגשתי לדבר עם אחותך שהתחילה להכיר לי את שאר השמות והפנים מאחורי הניקים.


----------



## NetaSher (10/4/12)

טוב, מנסה להחליף את הפונט


----------



## moshavnikit (10/4/12)

מגניב ממש! ממליצה לך להחליף את הפונט בעברית 
הכנתי השבוע save the date בסגנון וינטאג', אני יכולה לבדוק באיזה סוג פונט השתמשתי.. נראה לי משהו של גוטמן. היה לי קשה למצוא פונט מתאים, אבל בסוף היו איזה שניים מהפונטים הבסיסיים של המחשב.


----------



## אירית לוי עיצובים (10/4/12)

מאוד מיוחד - אין ספק שאת ההזמנה שלכם 
שאת ההזמנה שלכם יזכרו עוד הרבה שנים,
כך שאין ספק שעשיתם עבודה נפלאה !
המון בהצלחה !


----------



## תומישה (10/4/12)

חמוד ביותר !!! 
ושקט שיהיה פה לכל האמהות שלא ראו אף פעם כאלו הזמנות!


----------



## הכלה מאיה (10/4/12)

מיוחד!! אהבתי


----------



## אלונה עילם (11/4/12)

אני חושבת שזה מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
ויותר מזה....שחשוב שכל הארוע יהיה קודם כל שלכם מהבטן (עם כל הכבוד ללרצות את כל העולם ואשתו - שהרי במילא זה לא אפשרי אף פעם לרצות את כולם) זה יום חג יחיד ומיוחד שהוא לפני הכל של שניכם.
שאפו!


----------



## ronitvas (11/4/12)

פשוט מקסים! 
כולל האיורים. בצדק נמסת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכן, הייתי משנה את הפונט של העברית למשהו יותר מתאים לפונט האנגלי.
לפני שנים רבות, כשאנחנו התחתנו, ההורים שלי הדפיסו את כל ההזמנות שוב, כי הם החליטו שמשהו לא מוצא חן בעיניהם.....
הם דרשו שנחלק את שלהם.
הם דרשו ואנחנו חילקנו את שלנו. בכלל לא נכנסנו לוויכוח.
את ההזמנות שלהם הם חילקו לצד שלי, נו שויין....
בקיצר, הורים זה עסק לא פשוט סביב נושא החתונות.
אני לא תמיד ממליצה לא להתייחס לרצונות ההורים, אבל הפעם אני חושבת שהיא צריכה לשמוח ולהודות שהחתונה של הבת שלה תהיה מקורית, יצירתית ובטוח שמדהימה.
אם היא השלימה עם החתן, היא תשלים גם עם הקונספט


----------



## karnikova1 (11/4/12)

מעולההההההההההההה ולגמרי מעביר קונספט! 
אגב אני ממש סקנית מה הוחלט בסופו של דבר לגבי הבחירות של הקונספט לאחר הדיון שהיה כאן בנושא? איזה פרטים ואילו עיצובים? תגלי?


----------



## NetaSher (11/4/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני קצת חוששת 
לפרט יותר מידי, מעין אמונה תפלה שאני רוצה שזה קודם באמת יקרה...
בגדול יהיו חרבות, שריון, נזר, פסלים...
מזכיר לי ציטוט מהנסיכה הקסומה:
" Are you kidding? It's got fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, true love, miracles..."


----------



## חדשים בעסק (12/4/12)

הרסת אותי.... 
כל השוואה בין קונספט חתונה ל"נסיכה הקסומה" פשוט לוקח ובענק!
לא משנה מה תעשו אני בטוחה שזה יהיה מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לגמרי חתונה שהייתי שמחה להיות אורחת בה....

http://youtu.be/sGZalfcrwSU


----------



## NetaSher (11/4/12)

תודה לכולם על התמיכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עדיין עובדת על למצוא מקום שידפיס לנו ומחכה לשינוי פונט


----------



## Pixelss (12/4/12)

אני חייבת להגיד 
שממה שהספקתי להתרשם ממכם בפורום ההזמנה הזאת פשוט תפורה עליכם!

עושה יופי של הקדמה לקונספט של האירוע!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (12/4/12)

החומר ממנו אגדות עשויות... 
אדיר! אדיר! אדיר!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (12/4/12)




----------



## אביברוצהקיץ (13/4/12)

חמוד מאד, עיצוב יפה.


----------

